# National Geographic (new product line @ Petsmart)



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts, insight, review of this new product line @ Petsmart?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Link ?


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*product*

http://www.petsmart.ca/supplies/lights/national-geographic-trade-freshwater-aquarium-led-light-zid36-21387/cat-36-catid-300073?_t=pfm%3Dsearch

I'm not necessarily looking for a review of this particular product, I'm just wondering if anyone has seen or used any of the brand / line in general.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I was eyeing some coarse black sand there the other day from this company. I haven't noticed other products yet.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

What the... national geographic, the magazine, creates LED lights???????


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

kevinli1021 said:


> What the... national geographic, the magazine, creates LED lights???????


i have one its a very nice light


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been happy with the quality of their product line so far. I'll definitely be looking for them in the future. I like what they are doing and I am glad to help support National Geographic instead of some other company... They give back a lot to our planet in many ways...


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

I looked into it out of curiosity a while ago. Apparently it's just eheim products with the nat Geo branding 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

arturo said:


> I looked into it out of curiosity a while ago. Apparently it's just eheim products with the nat Geo branding


I thought National Geographic was making some cool products, a little let down to see it's only a branding logo...

The plus side, I'm sure Nat Geo has their hand deep in the 'cookie jar'. I'm sure they get a lot of money to let eheim use their name, either through royalties or a very large sum of money for an agreed term of use. They still benefit from people buying Nat Geo branded products... and eheim makes quality items so it's a win win.


----------

